# power....



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

So I've been away for a bit working on my track & cars mostly so I've read a little here and there on what people are talking about but that's really about all. One of the bigger things I've needed as of late was a power supply. I called several places that people here had suggested and noone seems to have any. I finally got a hold of omnitronelectronics.com. I told the guy what I was looking for and I ended up with an adjustable 0-30V/0-10A pws for $133 shipped to me in ct. Trying to find a someone who had a supply that would suit my needs was a major pain in the neck. I even called someone in canada who were in the same predicament as everyone else... they didn't have any. This is a link to what I got: 

http://www.omnitronelectronics.net/...Power-Supply,-Digital,-0-to-30VDC0-10AMP.html

When I called the guy gave me a break on the price almost right away. According to him they are a distributor so it wasn't a big deal for him to just drop the price right away. If anyone else needs to do this I told the guy I was using it for a slot car track and he tried to sell me other smaller units at like 2 & 3 Amps. After reading several other posts everyone who has bought a 2 or a 3 in the past always wishes they would have gotten the 5amp. Unfortunately they didn't have a 5amp for sale. They were all sold out so I went the next step up and got this monster. I think the guy gave me the break because I couldn't get the 5 like I was looking for.

Hope this helps someone else out there.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*you got a good deal!!!!*

i was all convinced i wanted the 5 amp unit, but when i went to a race at martyb's place, the 5 amp unit had problems with the initial draw when all cars were starting from a dead stop. during the race it was fine. but with a 10 amp unit you wont have a problem even with the high initial draw at the starting line


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

One of the more popular HO power supplies is the unit that Alan Galinko sells. I have one, have had no problems with it, and have heard much praise of the unit he sells.

I see in the link that they are currently out of stock, but it looks like they should be back in by the end of the month.

It's 10 amp, 0-20 volts. 

Also also sells T-Jet arms and other things.

Dealing with Alan is also a pleasure.

-- Bill


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Alan was one of the guys I called. I've been waiting for like a month or more now for these things and I kinda got tired of waiting. Alan was real decent and he told me what was going on so I totally understood that he's at the mercy of the (I think) chinese distributors. 

What I'm posting is just another way of getting a power supply. If you can wait I agree with Bill that getting a supply from AG&G hobbies would probably be the way to go. Alan Galinko is a pretty standup guy. I got talking with him and he actually out-talked me... and that's a feat lemme tell ya. 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

wm_brant said:


> One of the more popular HO power supplies is the unit that Alan Galinko sells. I have one, have had no problems with it, and have heard much praise of the unit he sells.
> 
> I see in the link that they are currently out of stock, but it looks like they should be back in by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Any of the old timers here must wince like I do when I see a thread on power supplies.

I have same one from Alan that Bill said he has.Works great.Even left in on by mistake a few times for two or three days.

The fact that my house didnt burn to ashes is yet another ringing endorsment for Alan and his power supplies.

Mike


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Going to ask a burning question here. I have a 39-foot layout in my basement. Simply a recreational track, no racing, nothing serious. I currently use the stock Tomy wall pack and controllers (I'll put up a thread on this separately).

I would spend up to ~$150 on the power supply if it will play a part in contributing the general performance and control of some of my cars. I realize that may include getting some better controllers (to be addressed in the other thread) and other track tune-ups.

In my home theater setup, and have everything running to a power conditioner, so I can appreciate the need for 'clean' power as I've seen it's benefits in that type of application. I'm wondering if in this case, the upgraded power supply (with variability the key factor) is a good value for my purposes.

Regretably, I've never schooled myself in the finer points of electricity. Most of what's discussed here goes right over my head... however, I do like to follow the "current" (nyuk, nyuk) and understand if everyone else is doing something, there's a reason behind it. 

To draw the parallel... just because everyone in Wisconsin uses snow tires, doesn't mean you'll need them in Florida. I'm trying to figure out if I'm in the snow belt, or in the sunshine belt  Thanks.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Sounds like a 5 amp unit will do you just fine...


----------

